# Emergency time pay



## a1flow (Aug 30, 2022)

If a TM uses emergency time due to covid are they paid the hours they were scheduled or average hours?  We have a TM scheduled for 50 hrs this week but will miss due to covid.  Do they get paid the 50 hrs or their average of 38?


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 30, 2022)

How can you get OT if you are not working. 
probably just your average hours.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Aug 30, 2022)

Average, just like a regular leave... sorry


----------

